# Will a unlocked iphone work on FIDO?



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Will a unlocked iphone work on FIDO network?


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

It does, and its delicious 



Veej said:


> Will a unlocked iphone work on FIDO network?


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

*Certainly...*

I have been unlocking 6 iphones in 2 weeks, so far... my friends who owned the phones told me that the unlocked phone worked in:
1. Sunday & CSL in Hong Kong,
2. T-mobile in US.
3. O2 in London.
4. Rogers and Fido in Canada.

So.. I am fairly confident that it will work for any GSM networks.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

aab01 said:


> It does, and its delicious


Yes and yes. :baby:


----------

